# How much kibble do you feed per day?



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I know this is a very broad question considering all the different foods we feed, but I am just curious for comparison with how much I'm feeding my chi.

So the question is as stated in the title, how much kibble do you feed your chi's per day? Do you free feed that amount or do multiple scheduled feedings? And what kibble do you feed?

My little 7.5 lb chi, Faith, is currently eating 1/3 cup per day of Innova Evo Red Meat split into two meals.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I give Lily all she wants. She gets Eagle Pack Holistic puppy. I will switch her to Evo when she is 1y/o. She isn't a big fan of any kibble so she gets canned food too.


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

One of my mom's dogs is on a diet recommended by the vet. Yuma gets 1/4 a cup a day while Bella gets 1/2 a cup a day. They have half of it in the morning and half in the evening. 

I free-feed Nacho so I don't know exactly how much he eats a day but I estimate it's about 1/2 a cup a day.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Ollie gets roughly 1/2 cup a day of Orijen adult formula. During the winter I think this may have been more than necessary, but he seems like a good weight (between 5.5 and 6lb) and we will both be significantly more active now that the weather is nice and I just finished class for the summer. So based on that I may need to make changes. I usually give him 1/4 in the morning and then have to refill it again in the late afternoon/early evening, but if he eats his breakfast too early then he gets a bit more food in the middle of the day. 

When I am done living at my parent's house for the summer and have returned to Montreal (hopefully with a second Chi, lol), I might try supplementing with some raw meals. I'll need to do much more research before I take it on though.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm free feeding and they also get treats..


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Martini gets about 1/4 cup of food in the morning, and 1/4 cup in the eveniong. We are using Nutro Natural right now, but in the process of switching over to Taste of The Wild. She is about 6 lbs, I think. If I give her any treats, I cut her food ration back accordingly, as she needs to lose some weight. For example, today she got a chewy, so I will cut back on the food at dinner to make up for the extra calories in the chewy. So no extra calories for my little chunky monkey!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i feed 1/4 cup in the morning, i add a capsule of fish oil in his morning meal then he gets 1/4 cup in the evening... he eats orijen puppy food
also, during the day he gets treats/snacks (he is quite active in the day with me so the treat/snack thing all depends on what goes on in the day )
he weighs about 4.5lbs at 4 and a half months old.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

1/2 cup in the morning and 1/2 cup at night


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Ryleigh and Chopper get 1/4 cups each splint in half. They also get some scrambled egg in their "lunch" serving. Two extra large eggs last me three days for both of them. 

Chopper is between 4.75 and 5 pounds, 2 years old
Ryleigh was 4.25 last weighed but I think closer to 4.5-4.75 now, 8 months old

They were just recently switched over to Taste of the Wild and the LOVE it.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I tried going by what the bag says to feed, as a daily amount for free feeding. But hubby was not ok with seeing an empty bowl at the end of the day (if she decided to eat that much, it is very rare that she does since my father-in-law thinks is a game to see how much he can feed her when I'm not in the room), so we just always have her bowl full. We figure even if she eats more than she should of her food, it's better than eating people food that isn't even all that great for people... And she's a healthy weight for her size so we're not worried.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

We free fed our Faith at first but she would empty the bowl first thing in the morning. She must have been eating over a cup of Evo three times a day. She's a little glutton and she's overweight by half a pound. I was feeding her 1/2 cup per day split into two meals but her vet advised me to cut back to 1/3 cup per day split into two meals. I guess I don't feel so bad now, it just seems like so little food! I keep trying to give her different treats and so far they all give her the runs. I've also started supplementing Nupro with her kibble (at the advice of her vet) for the past two days. I haven't bought it yet as we're using the sample packet for now. She loves the Nupro! I think I want to buy some when the sample is finished.

Does anyone have experience with Nupro helping digestion? I know most of the comments I've read on here are in reference to the skin and coat but I am wondering if it's helped anyone's chi's with digestive issues.


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

i free feed as well... Jax can eat though! hehe he eats about two bowls of food a day


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody gets about 1/4 cup in the morning and 1/4 cup in the evening. He doesn't always eat it all though. He's on Orijen puppy. With his morning meal, he gets about a teaspoon of canned with his scoop of Nupro mixed in. (He was on Nupro twice a day for several months, but now he's just on it once a day). 

He also gets snacks throughout the day. Either Zuke's, Wellness puppy treats, or Kona's Chips. He doesn't get any people food at all. (DH gave him a couple bites of potato chips and he had diarrhea, so no more.)

He's 7.5 months and weighs 4 pounds.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> I've also started supplementing Nupro with her kibble (at the advice of her vet) for the past two days. I haven't bought it yet as we're using the sample packet for now. She loves the Nupro! I think I want to buy some when the sample is finished.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Nupro helping digestion? I know most of the comments I've read on here are in reference to the skin and coat but I am wondering if it's helped anyone's chi's with digestive issues.


Brody didn't have any digestive issues, other than some gas, which has continued on the Nupro. Sometimes he can clear a room! LOL! I really think Nupro is a healthy supplement. Glad your vet agrees.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

chicco and carrera together eat about 1 cup total per day, carrera sometimes finishes chicco's but when she doesnt chicco normally doesnt eat it anyway. they are on orijen now, and get about 1-2 tablespoons each of wet food every 2-3 days, they also get cottage cheese, yogurt and eggs regularly. 
i havn't really had to watch their weight yet, they are both in great shape, i go by the rule- you should be able to easily feel their ribs not see them. they are both at healthy weights for their bodies.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

chicco also has STINKY gas, its horrible! hes always had that since before he was started on NUPRO as well. NUPRO did wonders for his skin and coat, i recommend it as well! its cheapest here i think-- http://www.jbpet.com/Nupro-Original-Small-Breed-Formula,7517.html


----------



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

Seti gets 1/3 cup in the morning and 1/3 cup at dinnertime. He eats EVO Red Meat small bites. Usually with a little dab of yogurt on top. He thinks it's ice cream! Seti's a fairly big boy at about 8 lbs.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody didn't have any digestive issues, other than some gas, which has continued on the Nupro. Sometimes he can clear a room! LOL! I really think Nupro is a healthy supplement. Glad your vet agrees.


Brody's only been on Nupro for a couple months now right? I thought I saw a thread about you starting him on it fairly recently. I read on Nupro's website that it can help with the gas. Faith has a bit of gas every now and then which is downright awful. lol Who knew something so little could produce so much stink?!

I have her going to a holistic vet now and she recommended the Missing Link supplement. But after hearing so many suggestions for Nupro on chi-ppl, I mentioned Nupro to her and she said it's on par with Missing Link so she advised I put Faith (well, both my dogs) on either of them. I like the ingredients in Nupro better and the fact that Faith goes gaga for the taste of Nupro makes me even happier. I was hoping the Nupro would help with her stomach sensitivity so that I could feed her more treats and canned foods in addition to her kibble.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

what kind of stuff does she seem to be sensitive to?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella at 5 pounds eats 1/3 cup Wellness Core divided into 2 meals, breakfast and dinner. Lina at 4.5 pounds eats 1/4 cup Wellness Core divided into 2 meals, breakfast and dinner. 

We also add 1,000 mg. fish oil and 1/8 teaspoon food enzymes in each chi's breakfast. They get another 1/8 teaspoon food enzymes added to their dinner. Every few days we also add 1 teaspoon Probiotics (good bacterias) to each chi's dog food. If we give the girls treats during the day, we cut back a little on their Wellness Core dinner.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

carrera said:


> what kind of stuff does she seem to be sensitive to?


I'm still working on pinpointing the problem foods by process of elimination, but a major factor seems to be chicken. And since discovering her sensitivity to chicken I've noticed that the vast majority of treats (and food) contain some chicken. *sigh* For the past two days I've eliminated all treats from her diet and have only fed her Innova Evo Red Meat and Nupro and her stool has been firm/normal since restricting her to that. I bought Milkbones for her since the breeder she came from told me that she fed them but every time I give her a Milkbone (which doesn't list chicken as an ingredient) she gets diarrhea instantly.



Bella & Lina's Mom said:


> Athletic and active Bella at 5 pounds eats 1/3 cup Wellness Core divided into 2 meals, breakfast and dinner. She is taller with a longer and slender body.
> 
> Lina at 4.5 pounds eats 1/4 cup Wellness Core divided into 2 meals, breakfast and dinner. She has the coby chihuahua body and shorter legs.


I notice a number of people feed 1/3 cup (as my vet suggested I do with my Faith) but I've also noticed that everyone feeding that amount has a much smaller chi (by weight) than I do. I hope I am feeding her enough.

And just an update, I went ahead and bought a 30 oz jar of Nupro today for her. So we'll see if it helps her.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

we free feed now from the automatic food dispenser that spits out 1/8 of a cup 8a.m, 2p.m. and and 8p.m...he rather eat his chopped up chicken and vegies though at night...and nibble on a bit of his dry food at 2 a.m LOL


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

one handful each twice a day


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Brody's only been on Nupro for a couple months now right? I thought I saw a thread about you starting him on it fairly recently. I read on Nupro's website that it can help with the gas. Faith has a bit of gas every now and then which is downright awful. lol Who knew something so little could produce so much stink?!
> 
> I have her going to a holistic vet now and she recommended the Missing Link supplement. But after hearing so many suggestions for Nupro on chi-ppl, I mentioned Nupro to her and she said it's on par with Missing Link so she advised I put Faith (well, both my dogs) on either of them. I like the ingredients in Nupro better and the fact that Faith goes gaga for the taste of Nupro makes me even happier. I was hoping the Nupro would help with her stomach sensitivity so that I could feed her more treats and canned foods in addition to her kibble.


yes, I started Brody on Nupro in January. I looked at Missing LInk too but like you, I liked the ingredients in Nupro better. It's worked great for us. I don't know about the stomach sensitivity since Brody doesn't have a sensitive stomach. Although he IS Mr. Picky and we have had a TIME getting his food sorted out to something he will eat consistently. He still chooses to skip meals once in awhile but I don't stress out about it like I did when he was smaller.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

avbjessup said:


> I give Lily all she wants. She gets Eagle Pack Holistic puppy. I will switch her to Evo when she is 1y/o. She isn't a big fan of any kibble so she gets canned food too.


Oh my good god how big is the dog lilys sitting on! Its a fantastic picture!


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

I give Zoe 1/4 c in the morning & another 1/4 c at night. She gets a few treats throughout the day. I have been toying w/ the idea of getting the Nupro and the more I read about it I think I will.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine hasn't been on Nupro long enough to really see results yet but she loves the taste!  I decided to up Faith's daily kibble amount to 1/4 cup twice a day like I was feeding before the vet suggesting cutting back. I had her on 1/3 cup per day (split into two meals) for about a week and she was ALWAYS hungry and it just broke my heart to see her searching the house for food all day long. She was so hungry she would eat the guinea pigs' poo that happened to fall on the floor! Now that I have her on 1/4 cup twice a day she is more content and not always in search of food. I can't stand to see my baby hungry.


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*Feeding Kibble to puppies*

Mirdle is 17.5 weeks and 3.2 lbs.
I feed her 1/4 cup in the morning and a 1/4 at night. I mix Orijen puppy kibble and Castor and Pollux Organic chicken/rice wet food. She loves it. I add the Nupro twice a day to it. I plan on only using it once a day in a few weeks. Her coat has improved and is very shiny. She has a very healthy appetite out of no where. She was very picky and took several hrs to finish one meal. Within this past week she eats everything in one gulp. 
I really think the Nupro is beneficial to their diet. She seldom passes gas. When she does it is not pleasant.
Throughout the day we give her carrots, apples and some holistic chicken/sweet potato no grain snacks. We never give human food. Every now and then we give her some plain organic yogurt as well. In the beginning when she was picky we would add the yogurt to her food and she gobbled it up.
She has lots of energy and is very fit on this diet.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

1 cup a day, all in their crates for an hour


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey gets 1 & 1/2 Tablespoons twice daily with a spoonful of canned food Zoey is 4#
Sebastian gets 1/8 cup twice daily with a spoonful of canned food. Sebastian is 5#
If I feed Zoey any more than this she gets pudgy, I can't free feed or Zoey would weigh 20#


----------

